# A sad day...



## XTOL (Jun 9, 2010)

It was just one year ago today...May 11 2010...that my best friend and
companion Mikey lost his battle with cancer at a little over 13 years of age.
That day was the single most devastating day in my life. I had known the
day was coming and thought I was prepared for it but I wasnt.

Even now, a year later, I get choked up just thinking about it.

This picture of Mikey was in the fall of 2009. It was 7 or 8 months
before his death.












The flip side to this is that Abby was born the day after Mikey died.
Abby was born on May 12, 2010. She was number 5 out of a litter
of 8. I selected her from a picture because she resembled Mikey
when he was young.

But she isnt anything like Mikey was. Mikey was calm and mellow.
Nothing ever excited him. He rarely even barked at anything.
He was easy going and very rarely gave me any problems.

Abby is excitable and barks at anything and everything. She is
stubborn and gives me me fits all the time. People talk about their
GSDs going through a "butthead stage". I couldnt tell if Abby entered
that stage since she has been a butthead since the day I got her.

Yet I love her and wouldnt have it any other way. She is my companion
and annoying girlfriend all wrapped up in one package.

Its funny...today she is being rather clingy. Sticking very close.
This morning after our walk she decided to try out being a lap dog.
Not entirely successful. After lunch she took a nap on my feet.
As Im typing this she is curled up between my legs. Maybe she
figured I needed a little extra today.

This picture of Abby was from last week...
I will put up some birthday pictures of Abby tomorrow...


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

So sorry for the loss of Mikey, sounds like he was a great dog, you should feel lucky that you had him 13 years, I hope all my dogs make it that old.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

It's so weird how things work out it's like Mikey sent you Abby so she would keep you busy after his death. I'm so sorry that you lost him. He sounds like he was a great dog. Mikey was a handsome boy and wow,13 yrs. We all hope we get that many out of ours. 

I look forward to seeing Abby's bday photos tomorrow. Happy early birthday Abby!


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

this made me so teary eyed 
it's great abby can pick up on your needs  i truly believe they can tell. she is special to you!
happy birthday abby!


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

I believe they can tell too. I'm so sorry for your loss but happy you have your girl.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm sure she knew you needed her today- and she has big paws to fill. Abby's doing a great job of keeping you busy, I bet Mikey would be proud


----------



## CaliBoy (Jun 22, 2010)

The one year anniversary of that special dog who stole your heart is so poignant. When I let my princess go from her cancer, and the year anniversary of her passing came, I just imagined her in heaven running around with all my loved ones. It didn't stop the tears, but it eased the suffering a little bit.

The pic of Abby is very nice. She has grown up into a very pretty dog.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. It sounds like your girl was very helpful to you today. I am sure Mikey is very proud of her.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I'm sorry for your loss, the same thing kind of happened to me..I lost one of my heart dogs in April of 08, her birthday was April 7.. Masi was born on April 7th, the same day as Sami, I didn't realize it until a month later when I was searching for another girl..it's why I named Masi, Masi,,it's kinda to honor Sami, the letters mixed around. 

Things sure can work in mysterious ways


----------



## n2gsds (Apr 16, 2011)

What a beautiful dog Mikey was! It is so hard to lose our best buddies. My Carleigh died in Dec. from cancer at 12 1/2 yrs. But as someone else said, we both are blessed to have had our Shepherds for so long. And now Abby is there to make you smile again!


----------



## XTOL (Jun 9, 2010)

Stosh said:


> Abby's doing a great job of keeping you busy, I bet Mikey would be proud


Well...she is certainly keeping me busy. And that was probably what I
needed more than anything else.

In those weeks following Mikey's death I was pretty much dysfunctional.
I couldnt make myself do anything. I finally had to just get away and went on a 2 week trip.
Just drove around in Missouri and Iowa. Had no particular destination. Just drove.
I needed time alone to sort things out and get away from so called friends and family and
their often thoughtless "advice".

Upon returning home I had made my mind up that I didnt want another dog. But I started hanging
around people who had dogs. I discovered I was more interested in their dogs than I was in them.
It became obvious I needed another dog of my own.

At first I visited local shelters and a couple of rescues but that didnt
work out. I knew deep down that another GSD was what I needed.

I visited a number of GSD breeders and ultimately selected Abby
because of her mother Liesel. Liesel reminded me a lot of Mikey
when he was young. Once the breeder sent me photos of the litter
I selected Abby immediately. The picture of her stirred something in
me.

I had a lot of indecision about getting her at first and even after
bringing her home I was sure I made a mistake. But good advice
here on tis forum helped me cope with it. I have had a number of
dogs in the past but Abby was the first puppy I ever had. And the
first female.

Now, 9 months later, Abby is the center of my life. I rarely go anywhere
without her. We have been through 2 sets of training classes. And
Im thinking about enrolling us in a CGC training class.

She is still a butthead and aggravates me daily but I cant imagine
life without her.

This reply got a bit long. I guess I was rambling on...


----------



## XTOL (Jun 9, 2010)

n2gsds said:


> What a beautiful dog Mikey was!


I need to dig out some earlier photos of him. Only problem is they are all
on film. You remember film?

All the digital photos I have of him show him old and gray. I look at
those photos now and cant believe how gray he got.

Need to get them scanned I guess. In his prime he was quite the handsome guy.
All the local girl dogs were crazy for him. Being the only male in the neighborhood helped.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I remember when Abby was driving you crazy! Her face always cracked me up- she looked so full of it, now she's a beautiful young lady.


----------



## poohbearsdad (Mar 24, 2008)

The anniversary is always tough. I still get sad about Poohbear around the time she left and that is now 2 years. Alot of us knows what your going through. Mikey must have had a great life to have stayed with you for 13 years. 

Best wishes for you and Abbey. She's looks like such a sweetie.


----------



## CaliBoy (Jun 22, 2010)

The photos of Mikey might show him old and grey, but that only makes him look sweeter in my book. When our babies get old and tired and they give you that look in their eyes, that they are being brave for you, it makes them more endearing. There is something which is awesome about Mikey's eyes in that photo. The qualities you describe are shining through.


----------



## anngie (Mar 24, 2003)

My heart goes out to you. He looks so sweet.
We lost Bandit 3 wks ago today. Someone sent this to me yesterday.
*"It came to me that every time I lose a dog they take a piece of my heart with ...them. And every new dog who comes into my life gifts me with a piece of their heart. If I live long enough, all the components of my heart will be dog, and I will become as generous and loving as they are." --Unknown*


----------



## XTOL (Jun 9, 2010)

CaliBoy said:


> The photos of Mikey might show him old and grey, but that only makes him look sweeter in my book. When our babies get old and tired and they give you that look in their eyes, that they are being brave for you, it makes them more endearing. There is something which is awesome about Mikey's eyes in that photo. The qualities you describe are shining through.


Thank you for that...Ive always felt the same way. Even though he is
old and gray in that picture its still one of my favorites. I had it as the
background on my laptop for quite a while.

That picture was taken at one of our favorite spots. Next to a nice
big maple shade tree on the hill by the lake. We spent a lot of time
sitting under that tree just watching the geese and ducks and boats
(and girls) going by in the lake. It was his favorite thing to do.

Digging through my old laptop I came across this photo. This was
taken in April of 2006. It shows Mikey striking a pose in front of a
scratch built radio control airplane I had built over that winter.
I was taking pictures of the plane before I flew it for the first time and
Mikey went out and sat in that pose all on his own.

I still have the plane...wish I still had old Mikey...I miss that old dog.
I feel the need to go hug Abby...


----------

